# 1:20.3 C-16



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Will there be a master class for building a C-16?

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

HI Marc, 
I dont know at this stage. I've decided to let thing sit for a little while to allow folks to catch up. Plenty are still working on Carter Bros, some are just starting Porter. I'll do the 2nd chapter to Porter Class, for the Californian Porters, but after that I'll decide on whats next based on what folks might like to do. At the least I will make available PDF drawings of the C-16 - I've done so many drawings for Accucraft's DSP 2-8-0s, its only a few more to work up all the templates. 

I made the right decision with Carters, choosing not to do Jackson & Sharp, because I figured a plastic 20.3 version wasn't far off. I feel the same about the C-16 now. I see a plastic C-16 or C-19 inside of 3 years, dono by whom, but it makes too much sense. Dont ask me about this, because I know no more than you, but I do see it coming. 

Since I doubt BBT will do a C-16 chassis for us, I would need to do a laser chassis = expensive again, but the wheels and drive are available from Slaters and Hartland. I have a couple of early version Accucraft C-16 drives here which I'll build into C-16s for myself, which will mean many of the templates for the tender and superstructure will be done. I'll make them available like the Cooke 2-6-0 parts. One will be a dark green as -buiilt Class 60, the other will be a DSP&P Cooke 2-8-0. 

Anyway, right now, let folks finish what they're working on before we consider whats next. 

Thanks mate, 
David.


----------



## michael hilliar (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi everone 

I have started my C16 project, It's a joint project and at the moment my part is building the tender bodies in Brass. 
This is the first time I done something this big so its been a large learning curve. 
We are building C16,s 268 & 278 and also C18 318. 
When I looked at this project I thought the tenders would be the hardest part, 
so I started with those first. 
We purchased a couple of etched C16 chassis from OLD ORIGIANL afew years ago, Don't know if they are still available 
The C18 we are using a Lgb Mogul with a extra axel added the same as some one did in the Lgb Telegram as few years ago. 

Michael


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All, 

Do not forget that Old Originals in the UK will make to order an etched nickel silver chassis for a 1/20th C16 It does need to be soldered together (there are 3 layers per side), and an add on is also available for the cylinders. 

No connection to them, the site is at the following link - http://homepage.ntlworld.com/old.originals 

I have one myself that is for a DSP version.


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

MIchael,
  I am glad that my old article in the LGB Telegram is still paying off! The C-19 that I built is still runing, however it spends a lot of time on the matel in my daughter's home. And it has been a bit more than a few years ago; time does go by faster and faster! Have fun with your project!
George Konrad


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

C-anything is too big for my layout so I'd have to pass. Now a 1/20 Darjeeling Class B ?????? 








Com'on Dave, you KNOW you want this one!


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Dave,

Thanks for the reply.

I was also looking for the PFDs for the Class #41 2-6-0, but, not able to locate them in the site.

I'd like to try my luck with this one in 1:20.3

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

They're in the archive forum, try this:
http://archive.mylargescale.com/articles/masterclass/


----------



## OLDORIGINAL (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Peter Bunce's earlier post regarding the frame kit, I'm sorry but I'm not doing them anymore. Following the initial interest when the kit first came out , sales have steadily declined to the extent now that it is, unfortunately, not an economical proposition to continue with them.

   Cheers
       John
       OLD ORIGINALS


----------



## michael hilliar (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi everyone
Just thought I post a picture of the C16 268 & 278 and C18 315 tenders to show progress so far
I was waiting for the masterclass C16 project to start to use those frames John, but still had to finish my part of the 
three short cabooses first which is also a joint project me and my friend have been working on. As I said in an earlier
post I thought the tenders would be the hardest part and this is the first time I have done something this large in brass.
It has bben a large learning curve and some times discouraging. The only plans I have are of 278 from the Narrow Gauge 
and Shortline Gazett.   268 tender I have only the major measurements someone kindly took for me, isn't it wonderfull 
now with a computer we can get help from all over the world, anyway with those measurements and pictures I nearly 
have it right. C18's 315 tender is much more guessing and since we will be using Georges Konrad's LGB Mogul 
chassis conversion  and again working with no real plans there is going to be a bit of fudge factor in it.  
268's tender was the easiest as the original looks like it's made from a single wrap round sheet but I understand it is of 
seveal welded sheets,  The three are made from a single sheet wraped arround a correct sized former. 278 and 315 have 
thin rivited panels soldered on to build up that paneled look. I made my own half round edging by milling round rod in a jig.
You are proberly right that someday David we will see a plastic C16 and proberly it will be more accurate than the C16's 
we are now being offered. There seems to be something wrong with their proportions which is why I wanted to build 
my own.  I don't build railroads but trains I like, so my modeling is all over the place from 7/8s to 1/24.  My D&RGW
train will consist of a 1.20.3 C16 278 a flat car, a gondola and short caboose 0575, all scratch built.










Michael


----------



## chrismears (Mar 9, 2008)

The tender shells look great. You mentioned using a former to wrap the overlays around, is it solid (wood)? 
Thanks 
Chris


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That Darjeeling class B is one _sweet_ locomotive and those tender tanks almost look too good to paint!


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, 

It looks like I won't be scratching a C-16. 

I threw some stuff out on the web as to any Accucraft drive units available and received a reply. 

A gentleman replied stating that he had an Accucraft 278 C-16 that he wanted to get rid of. Bought it around 10 years ago, stuck out in the shop for his future RRing. Never materialized, so there it set for over ten years. He mentioned it was dusty and dirty, never run, etc. 

I asked for pictures, yep, it was dusty, etc. probably had a few rats and cats run acrossed it, however, no signs of damage other than some smaller details had fallen off. Details still with the loco. 

I asked for the $$$$, he wanted to just get rid of it. $200.00!!! Yes, the decimal is in the right place. 

I'll keep you posted. 

Marc


----------

